# 5-disc SACD changer



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I know Sony made one in the past, but are there any in production these days of decent quality and price?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I'd get it refurbished. http://www.amazon.com/Sony-SCD-CE59...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1277140496&sr=1-2 Don't let the laughable low price fool you. That thing sounds great.

Here is a subjective review (not mine) http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0205/sonyscdce595.htm

BTW, I have this player and I wish I had a spare, just in case, but mine has been working flawlessly for about 4 years now.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I always just wrote that one off because of the low price (shame on me). The few reviews I could find on the 2000ES version were less than stellar.

For the price, it looks like the 595 can't be beat. Some searching yielded that it can be modded as well.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I was hunting around for the ES versions of Sony players and found this:

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?dgtlplay&1282877802&/Sony-C222es

There's one other on audiogon for a higher price. Does anyone know how it would compare to the 595? Considering it's an ES version, I would assume that it should be at least marginally better.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't fear the cheap version, geez. I have a Sony DVP-S5000 (bought it new many moons ago) and I thought it sounded great (it does) and the SDC beats it.

When Sony gets it right, they get it right. Granted they fail more times then succeed, they got it right with this ridicules cheap SACD player. It sounds better then a (at the time) very nice DVD/CD player that cost $550.


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

Moowee? SDC=SCD right?

I'd rather have a player designed for SACD/CD playback than a combo unit. That's what I have my PS3 for.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Looks like the swear filter has been triggered with the moowee inserted.

Ref the SACD changers, there must still be made or some S/H ones floating around, I cannot understand why they did not include it in there BD players seeing as both are there inventions....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

Sony abandoned the SACD project and they are no longer making anything for it. I hope 3rd party players will keep it alive. I guess Sony expected it to replace the CD, but only crazies still buy media while most of the consumers buy files. I've read that Vinyl is making a huge come back, so maybe the mp3 craze is fading out just a little. I hope that people realize that have a file of something isn't really owning anything and media that can be held is still nice to have.

Anyway, music direct still has a large collection with new ones still coming out, so it's still safe to buy a player. Maybe Sony is hoping to make it big on blu-ray lossless audio disk.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Have you seen this one as it is a 400 BD changer :yikes:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...p-cx7000es-400-disc-blu-ray-disc-changer.html


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I did not see that huge changer, but I don't even have 40 discs! I already have a SACD player en route, too. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

What player did you go for then ?:wave:


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

One of the 222ES players.

Maybe I'm just a sucker for beefier construction and gold plated connections.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Voodoo Rufus said:


> One of the 222ES players.
> 
> Maybe I'm just a sucker for beefier construction and gold plated connections.


Just checked it out and it looks like it's built like a tank, Enjoy :T


----------



## Voodoo Rufus (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the player in a while ago. I only have one SACD so far, which is the Walter Trout Relentless album. I plan on getting more in the near future. I'm not sure I can tell a difference so far, but the sound is definitely pleasing to the ears. One thing I have noted is that one or two albums have enough built in level that it causes very mild clipping. I'm not sure if this is a disc feature or a fault in the design of the player. I haven't noticed the "clunking" sounds on the player that other reviews have noted. Or maybe I just don't find the sound intrusive.

Overall I'm happy with my purchase.


----------

